# ATTN: Boston&Maine



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

I demand more pics of your trains or you will be banned 

The ones on your site are great, do you have any more?? :thumbsup:


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Also, if you don't mind maybe you could post a how-to on your restoration and we could sticky it somewhere for all to see. Would be a great addition to the site.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

LOL, I do not have any other pics because they are in storage 

I live in a small home and there is absolutely NO room for a train set, and when I did have it set up everyone (my cousins) was always screwing with it 

About the how-to, I could do that... Although I have postponed everything until spring since I do not want to use the paint remover in the house, I still know what I am going to do... I will get started on this ASAP


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Boston&Maine said:


> LOL, I do not have any other pics because they are in storage
> 
> I live in a small home and there is absolutely NO room for a train set, and when I did have it set up everyone (my cousins) was always screwing with it
> 
> About the how-to, I could do that... Although I have postponed everything until spring since I do not want to use the paint remover in the house, I still know what I am going to do... I will get started on this ASAP


No rush, heck I could do a couple as well, on what I'm not sure... but thanks for the response :thumbsup:

Original content is great to have if we can swing it.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Well, when I went and got my uncoupling track from storage I got my MTH Railking Pennsy 2-8-0 steamer, so I can get a picture of that after I clean it 

It is just a basic one that came in a "Ready to Run" set so do not get excited


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Cool, can't wait! 

Question, what kind of camera are you using?


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Pentax I think... Six megapixels IIRC...

If you are asking because of my bad video, I know I can make a better one, I was just in a rush that day...


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Boston&Maine said:


> Pentax I think... Six megapixels IIRC...
> 
> If you are asking because of my bad video, I know I can make a better one, I was just in a rush that day...


Nope, just curious about people's choice of hardware, that's all.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

tworail said:


> Nope, just curious about people's choice of hardware, that's all.


If I had a choice I would have gotten something better, LOL... It was a gift and it gets the job done, so for now I will stick with it


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

I took a few pictures of it, but I was too lazy to clean it hwell:

I really need to find a better place to take pictures too :dunno:


----------



## alfalfa (Jan 11, 2008)

Boston&Maine said:


> LOL, I do not have any other pics because they are in storage
> 
> I live in a small home and there is absolutely NO room for a train set, and when I did have it set up everyone (my cousins) was always screwing with it
> 
> About the how-to, I could do that... Although I have postponed everything until spring since I do not want to use the paint remover in the house, I still know what I am going to do... I will get started on this ASAP


About the paint remover during winter. Last winter my heating bill almost put me out on the street. This winter I sealed up the house soo well that any kind of odor lingers forever. I basically piosened myself one week after using something on my layout that had toxic vapors. I ended up having to get it out of the house. I am suprised it did not kill my cat. 

Thank god spring is almost here.


----------

